# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Ervaringen halotherapie tegen astma

## peter76

Hallo,
Ik heb matige tot ernstige astma waarbij ik eigenlijk altijd problemen heb gehad met normale inspaningen in het dagelijks leven.
Het is bekend dat medicijnen vaak veel side effects hebben, ook wordt het lichaam afhankelijk van deze medicijnen waardoor het auto-immuunsysteem telkens verder afzwakt. 

Op het internet las ik veel over een methode genaamd halotherapie, hierbij wordt er een microclimaat met miniscule zoutdeeltjes gegenereerd in een ruimte. Deze zoutdeeltjes worden ingeademd waardoor ze (omdat ze zo klein zijn) diep in de longen worden gevoerd en al het slijm losweken. Het geeft ook anti-ontsteking en bacteriële effecten. Hierdoor wordt de longfunctie hersteld en verbeterd. 

Deze therapie was al in veel landen beschikbaar.. alleen nog niet in nederland, totdat een aantal maanden geleden een haloclinic opende in Zaandam. Toen ik dit hoorde ben ik meteen langs gegaan en heb ik binnen een maand 21 sessies ondergaan (de eerste was gratis). Ik merkte na een aantal sessies al een groot verschil. Het gaat nu na de 21 sessies een stuk beter met me, ook gebruik ik nu een heel stuk minder medicijnen. 

Ik wil mensen met astma of andere luchtwegproblemen aanraden om deze therapie uit te proberen, ik ben super blij met de effecten.

Als je wat meer informatie wil over deze halotherapie kan je dat vinden op www.haloclinic.nl

----------


## MissMolly

Ik vind het jammer dat dit voor mij zo ver uit de buurt is, ik had het best wel eens willen proberen. Maar als je er het halve land voor door moet reizen wort het een kostbare en tijdrovende zaak. Maar ik ga zeker eens op zoek naar vergelijkbare zoutgrotten, die soms als onderdeel van een wellnesscentrum bestaan. Misschien niet direct opgezet als therapie, maar toch wel zinvol om eens te kijken wat je ervan merkt.
Zoutbaden bij huidklachten zijn in elk geval heilzaam, dat heb ik al ervaren.

----------

